# Handheld GPS accuracy



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to be purchasing a handheld GPS(14 channel) and was curious about their accuracy. According to the advertised specs they are accurate anywhere from 3-15 meters. Anybody have any experiences with accuracy when returning to a known visible waypoint? For instance.....if I dropped a quarter in a field, set a waypoint, left the area and returned using the gps how close would it bring me ?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

My H2O gets me with in about 6 foot on the Ice right now,,helps find the old holes under the snow,I have a older one that only got me with in a hundred feet or so,,I one I had in Vietnam from the 60's was better than my new one,,but that was before they were made Public


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a H2O, and as Roger23 stated 5 to 9 feet. I also have a Garmin E-Tex which normally only give me 10 to 15 foot accuracy. Both of my units are about 5 years old.

Dallas


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an older Garmin etrex. It can get me within a couple feet of where Im going. But if I get under tree cover or there are heavy clouds, might as well forget it. New hand helds have much better accuracy.


----------

